# SG-U : Stargate Universe October 2



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

SG-U: Stargate Universe premiers on October 2 at 9pm ET

I just checked, and it is available on my DIRECTV HR21 Guide for scheduling (not sure about other carriers)

I am really anxious to know how this show is going to connect to everything else.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Fontano said:


> SG-U: Stargate Universe premiers on October 2 at 9pm ET
> 
> I just checked, and it is available on my DIRECTV HR21 Guide for scheduling (not sure about other carriers)
> 
> I am really anxious to know how this show is going to connect to everything else.


Excellent! Just set the Series Link...thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks .. I was waiting for that one to show up. Fills out my schedule


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, set up that one also. A no miss for me.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Stargate:Universe showing up on E* EPG.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Yup, it was in my D* guide a few days ago too, and is all setup. The only Stargate I've ever watched was the original movie - am I going to be lost with this series?

I'm going to give it a try to fill my space sci-fi hole since there is no more BSG.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am happy to see this coming around. However, I am very, very, very, very, apprehensive of Lou Diamond Phillips in this. He could potentially do a David Caruso to this show.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm looking forward to this show, albeit with a bit of trepidation. SG-SG1 and SG-Atlantis are a favorite of mine, I have all ten seasons of SG1 on dvd. A lot has to do with the humor and character interaction. Just going by the preveiws for SGU, I see this to be a dark and humorless show. Reminds me of BSG, which I didn't watch for the same reason, it was dark, dreary and humorless. 
Of course I will give SGU a chance. I hope I am wrong about the show.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Yup, it was in my D* guide a few days ago too, and is all setup. The only Stargate I've ever watched was the original movie - am I going to be lost with this series?


I, too, would like to know that answer.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I, too, would like to know that answer.


Have no worries. We Stargate aficionados will clue you in. 
I have a feeling it will be a stand alone series......I think it looks more like "Lost In Space" by Gate"


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> I think it looks more like "Lost In Space" by Gate"


Or similar to the _original_ premise of "Sliders"??


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I just watched the trailer it looks promising


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

elaclair said:


> Or similar to the _original_ premise of "Sliders"??


Yea, that one also.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

This Stargate might be a stand alone... I'm hoping anyway. I've watched all the other versions. Hope they don't refer too much to them.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

armophob said:


> I am happy to see this coming around. However, I am very, very, very, very, apprehensive of Lou Diamond Phillips in this. He could potentially do a David Caruso to this show.


Aww, David Caruso in _CSI: Miami_ is so outrageously campy, I think he's worth watching the show for by himself. He's even got the detective walking around with his hands on his hips.

I've been waiting for Phillips to have a breakout show. I think he's a good enough actor to carry a show.

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Lou Diamond Phillips appears to be a solid actor who could easily be the lead in a show. He's been enjoyable in his occasional repeating role appearances on "Numb3rs" and I liked him in "Wolf Lake" though the show wasn't the best.

However, IMDb says he's only in 7 of the 20 episodes listed. There are 11 cast members in 15 or more of the 20 episodes most of whom have solid resumes outside the Syfy realm. So if this is correct, Phillips isn't critical to the show.

IMHO, the show quality will depend on the writers and the directors and we have here an all veteran "Stargate" company. As many here list shows that this one might resemble in its overall story arc, the critical factor is how well the "Stargate" old-timers handle creating new characters using the sub-plot mechanism without having someone become a twin of a character in a previous "Stargate."

Since MGM Television and The Syfy Channel are sharing the cost of this, it's going to have to get decent cable ratings to generate revenue for NBCU. They're probably hoping for 2+ million viewers on Fridays, but demand over 1.5 million.

Initial distribution is set for the U.S., Canada, and Britain and likely will sell elsewhere. These Syfy shows generate huge DVD sales. They have, of course, big numbers in the pirated bit torrent download international community. And, unfortunately for Syfy, the core audience DVR's the show which makes it less valuable to advertisers.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Lou Diamond Phillips appears to be a solid actor who could easily be the lead in a show. He's been enjoyable in his occasional repeating role appearances on "Numb3rs" and I liked him in "Wolf Lake" though the show wasn't the best.
> 
> However, IMDb says he's only in 7 of the 20 episodes listed. There are 11 cast members in 15 or more of the 20 episodes most of whom have solid resumes outside the Syfy realm. So if this is correct, Phillips isn't critical to the show.
> 
> ...


You'd think, with all the SF books on the shelves, there would be plenty of material for several new SF series. I had always hoped for a _Dune_ series, or something based on Asimov's books. Harry Turtledove writes so many alternate history books that it would be easy to make a series or two based on them. But...

Rich


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

rich584 said:


> You'd think, with all the SF books on the shelves, there would be plenty of material for several new SF series. I had always hoped for a _Dune_ series, or something based on Asimov's books. Harry Turtledove writes so many alternate history books that it would be easy to make a series or two based on them. But...
> 
> Rich


Oh man, I would SO like to see a good production of "The Moon Is A Harsh Mistress"..........


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

elaclair said:


> Oh man, I would SO like to see a good production of "The Moon Is A Harsh Mistress"..........


Ever since I was a child I've longed for a theatrical or TV release of "Citizen of the Galaxy". One of all time favorite books from my childhood ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

elaclair said:


> Oh man, I would SO like to see a good production of "The Moon Is A Harsh Mistress"..........


That was a great book and the final page was truly wonderful.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Ever since I was a child I've longed for a theatrical or TV release of "Citizen of the Galaxy". One of all time favorite books from my childhood ...


I've watched a couple of animated shows that were very realistic. Beowulf is one of them. I'd like to see _Footfall_ done in this manner. Would make a great movie and/or a great series. If you haven't read it, you really should. Written by Nivens and Pournelle, I think. I've read it several times.

Rich


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I second the Footfall recommendation.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't think watching this as your first Stargate since the original movie will be a problem. It takes place pre-Stargate.

As for series based on other works how about some Chalker? The Well of Souls series would be good.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

olguy said:


> I don't think watching this as your first Stargate since the original movie will be a problem. It takes place pre-Stargate.
> 
> As for series based on other works how about some Chalker? The Well of Souls series would be good.


Pre-Stargate? As in Pre SG-1 & SGA? Uh, no.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

From what i heard its about this:


Spoiler



Its about a group of soldiers and civilians getting marooned on an ancient Stargate seed ship. The automated ship plants new stargates on earth type planets in Galaxies far away from the milkyway.



My only problem so far is when they made a comment that its going to involve a lot of personal romance stories that were missing from previous SG series:nono:


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

phrelin said:


> the critical factor is how well the "Stargate" old-timers handle creating new characters using the sub-plot mechanism without having someone become a twin of a character in a previous "Stargate."


I swear, if there are anymore False Gods and Loud Iron suited soldiers with staff weapons I'm outta here :lol:


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Pre-Stargate? As in Pre SG-1 & SGA? Uh, no.


I would have sworn I read that some time back. Guess I can't rely on my old worn out memory anymore. At least that was the first time I was wrong. Yesterday. 

But I'm pretty sure it's pre-something :lol:


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

elaclair said:


> Oh man, I would SO like to see a good production of "The Moon Is A Harsh Mistress"..........


I'd like to see a production of "Starship Troopers" that is faithful to the book. Of course, that would require audiences to actually think instead of just enjoying the mayhem (and nudity) of the Veerhoven travesty...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

olguy said:


> I would have sworn I read that some time back. Guess I can't rely on my old worn out memory anymore. At least that was the first time I was wrong. Yesterday.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure it's pre-something :lol:


You might have it confused with _Caprica_, which will be a _Battlestar Galactica_ prequel.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

HDG said:


> You might have it confused with _Caprica_, which will be a _Battlestar Galactica_ prequel.


You're probably right. That's the sort of thing that drive's my 50 year old son top say "damn, it's fun being around old people." Of course I keep reminding my 18 and 20 year old grandsons to please remind him of that in about 20 years :lol:


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

dreadlk said:


> My only problem so far is when they made a comment that its going to involve a lot of personal romance stories that were missing from previous SG series:nono:


They were? (in reference to personal romance stories missing)

Heck you could argue that at least 50% of the last season of SG-Atlantis was all about the personal romance/relationship stories.

SG-1 also in the late seasons, there was a fair amount of it.

And to me, that helped make the shows more personable and enjoyable as it wasn't just about the adventure.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

olguy said:


> You're probably right. That's the sort of thing that drive's my 50 year old son top say "damn, it's fun being around old people." Of course I keep reminding my 18 and 20 year old grandsons to please remind him of that in about 20 years :lol:


I'm right there with you, OG. At 63, I only remember the simple things ... I think.:nono2:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm a recent convert to the works of LDP - I hated La Bamba - and I'm looking forward to this show. I don't really care if it relates closely to its predecessors ... they stood on their own in spite of it.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Fontano said:


> They were? (in reference to personal romance stories missing)
> 
> Heck you could argue that at least 50% of the last season of SG-Atlantis was all about the personal romance/relationship stories.
> 
> ...


SG1 had almost no romance, just a little here and there for each character.

Romance in Atlantis 
You had Teyla get preggers, nothing even shown about romance on that one. Rodney messed around in the last few episode with the Doctor lady.
Am I missing something, I don't remember anything else happening.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I've been a Stargate fan since 2003. So this one is for sure being recorded!


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

dreadlk said:


> SG1 had almost no romance, just a little here and there for each character.
> 
> Romance in Atlantis
> You had Teyla get preggers, nothing even shown about romance on that one. Rodney messed around in the last few episode with the Doctor lady.
> Am I missing something, I don't remember anything else happening.


I like the tech to heck with romance. :lol:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Me likes.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Seems to be pretty good so far. The only thing I hate is it seems to start just like SGA. Go through a gate end up on and ancient ship (nothing but Atlantis with wings) ship not fully working, losing life support, power struggle of who is going to be in charge......sigh..... They should have just let this be an offshoot of SGA. I miss Teyla, Rodney, Shepard and Ronin.!!!!


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

stargate VOYAGER came to mind while watching this pilot.

I'll tune in next week, but so far I'm on the fence with this new series.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm not sure what to think of this one. It seems like a completely different show and has the feel of Battlestar Galactica. Also, nothing drives me more batty than the "shaky camera" crap. I'm on the fence as well.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL, I feel ya on the Battlestar Galactica comparison. It just seems like the stole too many previously used ideas to make their own show.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I liked it quite a bit. It's like Stargate has grown up and graduated - the characters aren't cut-and-dry good-guys or bad-guys, they're much more real. Some of the story ideas may be recycled, but I thought the stories in the pilot were told well and it was compelling, so I'll be back.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I liked it quite a bit. It's like Stargate has grown up and graduated - the characters aren't cut-and-dry good-guys or bad-guys, they're much more real. Some of the story ideas may be recycled, but I thought the stories in the pilot were told well and it was compelling, so I'll be back.


I agree.

I'm always puzzled by complaints about story ideas. When you get to the basic core of a story and compare it, there haven't been any basic new story ideas since the Ancient Greeks. Once you read _The Iliad_, _The Odyssey_, _The Twelve Labours of Hercules_, and throw in a little Thucydides' _History of the Peloponnesian War_ you might as well forget space adventure stories if you are going to reject them as being unoriginal.

The objective here is to create interesting new characters to put into a continuing story arc with ongoing relationships who face new challenges each week.

Much to my surprise, this new "Stargate" has managed to create new characters in a younger ensemble cast that have the promise of being interesting. They have smoothly introduced them using the Stargate series old farts like Richard Dean Anderson and company, but have headed them off into a new direction well beyond both the Pillars of Hercules and the Pegasus Galaxy.

Yes, if it was set much further into the future they might run into Jean-Luc Picard or Kathryn Janeway. But it's time frame is more or less today using ancient technology that's a bit rusty and falling apart.

Is it going to be among TV's greatest shows ever? Probably not. But it looks like it will be entertaining as the characters develop working through typical human challenges facing all intergalactic travelers.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

phrelin said:


> I'm always puzzled by complaints about story ideas. When you get to the basic core of a story and compare it, there haven't been any basic new story ideas since the Ancient Greeks. Once you read _The Iliad_, _The Odyssey_, _The Twelve Labours of Hercules_, and throw in a little Thucydides' _History of the Peloponnesian War_ you might as well forget space adventure stories if you are going to reject them as being unoriginal.


Any critique that something is unoriginal is unoriginal! :lol: It is after all the easiest thing to notice about any story anywhere as long as you've lived at least 20 years or so! Another thing you've got to realize though is that there's a pretty good segment of sci-fi fans that just seem to revel in picking apart every little detail for better or worse every sci-fi show/movie/book that comes along. I also don't get it, it seems to take the fun out of it for me, but oh well if that's what does it for them, to each their own I suppose!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I watched the first hour of the opener and I can tell you, I Like It!

Sure, they had some of the older cast there, but that's almost a required send-off for any sequel series.

The new characters are believable and know their craft. If it happens to be a rehash of a rehash story line, oh well. If you want real original, you should be in the Library of Congress and not in front of a TV.

Oh, _phrelin, _Janeway and Picard? Wouldn't that be one hell of a story line?!?


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I agree.
> 
> I'm always puzzled by complaints about story ideas. When you get to the basic core of a story and compare it, there haven't been any basic new story ideas since the Ancient Greeks. Once you read _The Iliad_, _The Odyssey_, _The Twelve Labours of Hercules_, and throw in a little Thucydides' _History of the Peloponnesian War_ you might as well forget space adventure stories if you are going to reject them as being unoriginal.


I can imagine some overweight ancient Greek used scroll seller sitting there writing about The Odyssey "WORST STORY EVER! The lead character is unsympathetic! The perils are overdone and the ending is predictable!" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From TV by the Numbers Syfy continues ratings roll: Stargate Universe averages 2.35 million in premiere:


> OK, as a Stargate fan I must ask if there has even been a Stargate Franchise premiere in four years? (update these numbers beat season premieres of Stargate SG-1 Season 10, Stargate Atlantis Season 3, Stargate Atlantis Season 4, and Stargate Atlantis Season 5).
> 
> It edged out Dollhouse in viewers between 9pm-10pm (and calls that out!) and also details the numbers from 9p-11p. Via Syfy press release....


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I learned in my English lit class that there are only 7 plots in all of literature...or was it 9? SO to say it's just rehashed...EVERYTHING IS! How many stories/movies can you think of where the unknown child/person turns out to be the powerful hero? 

All in all I liked it. Maybe, as stated, it's because it's another Stargate premiere series. I wonder how Lou Diamond Philips will get in on this... Maybe he'll be the one they talk to through the stones.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> I liked it quite a bit. It's like Stargate has grown up and graduated - the characters aren't cut-and-dry good-guys or bad-guys, they're much more real. Some of the story ideas may be recycled, but I thought the stories in the pilot were told well and it was compelling, so I'll be back.


Feels a little like a Stargate / BSG combo


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Not to skew the discussion, but is it just me or has Richard Dean Anderson gotten really fat?


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I liked it quite a bit. It's like Stargate has grown up and graduated - the characters aren't cut-and-dry good-guys or bad-guys, they're much more real. Some of the story ideas may be recycled, but I thought the stories in the pilot were told well and it was compelling, so I'll be back.


I totally agree. A a Stargate fan since SG-1 premiered on Showtime back in 1997, I'm very interested in this new series and can only hope that I will get to enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

elaclair said:


> Not to skew the discussion, but is it just me or has Richard Dean Anderson gotten really fat?


Yeah - I noticed his face was a bit ... puffy. Retirement must be good to him.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Watched the premiere on my DVR today, it better pick up or it won't make a second season.. I thought it sucked...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Watched the premiere on my DVR today, it better pick up or it won't make a second season.. I thought it sucked...


What do you mean by "pick up" and "sucked?"


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

phrelin said:


> What do you mean by "pick up" and "sucked?"


That it tended to be dark and depressing. I watched about 3/4 of it and went to bed. I got bored as did my wife. While with one episode the characters haven't yet been fully developed, I would have no problems with some of the major characters in the first episode being shown to the airlock (the Sergeant and the main scientist come to mind).

While I liked BSG, I'm not sure if a dark, depressing Sci-fi show will survive in today's economic times. We get enough depressing situations in the daily news. Will people want it in their entertainment?

I don't think so. But I've been wrong before.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

phrelin said:


> What do you mean by "pick up" and "sucked?"


Well they're stuck on a ship in another galaxy, the ship isn't full functioning but it "knows" what the peple onboard need and what planets to go to to go get it. Why not find people in need of a ship and just beam them up or better yet Replicators then you'd have a living ship (Farscape)? Looks like a real Yawner to me. Then again I didn't like Atlantis either or SG1 when they decided to bring in the pryors or whatever they were. Went down hill fast.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Wire Paladin said:


> That it tended to be dark and depressing.


That isn't the problem for me, my whole life is dark and depressing (I like it that way).... No action, and the story line is, well, like Homer Simpson would say, "Booring"


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I liked the fact that the characters definitely seemed to have personalities.

I disliked the "Stargate Atlantis meets Star Dreck Voyager" aspect of it.

For the record, I'm a long-time Trek fan but Voyager was, IMO, an abomination.

I also disliked the "9th Chevron" retcon.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

djlong said:


> I also disliked the "9th Chevron" retcon.


Yeah I was thinking (I may have missed the explanation of what that was for) but if the first 8 are for where (8 refering to galaxies) why wouldn't 9 be "when" as in time travel?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I liked it quite a bit. It's like Stargate has grown up and graduated - the characters aren't cut-and-dry good-guys or bad-guys, they're much more real. Some of the story ideas may be recycled, but I thought the stories in the pilot were told well and it was compelling, so I'll be back.


+1 .. I'm definitely in for this one and I almost watched it Live


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

djlong said:


> For the record, I'm a long-time Trek fan but Voyager was, IMO, an abomination.


I think maybe I was one of the five fans that really enjoyed Voyager. I mean come on .. Seven of Nine? Hello!?


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> I'm not sure what to think of this one. It seems like a completely different show and has the feel of Battlestar Galactica. Also, nothing drives me more batty than the "shaky camera" crap. I'm on the fence as well.


Tell me it ain't so! One of the refreshing things about the Stargate shows was that they featured good camera work.

-- Roger


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank God we have a bunch of other channels for the naysayers! 

I think it's an exellent show. I've watched the first episode more than once and find it to be first class. 

Y'all go on and watch CSI and leave SG:U to us dark and depressed gruppies.

Oh my! Seven-of-Nine ... now there's an uplifting thought.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow was this bad. Horrible. And I'm a huge Stargate fan, have all of SG1 on DVD, loved Atlantis as well. This was just bad.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Personally, I think this series has some promise. I'm willing to give it some time to develop a bit more. I'm also a huge fan of Voyager........


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

simulated said:


> stargate VOYAGER came to mind while watching this pilot.
> 
> I'll tune in next week, but so far I'm on the fence with this new series.


I Felt the same way.
The characters are a mess, it's hard to imagine that this group of crew members being able to do much with the ship other than argue. I also hated the fact that it took a whole two our episode to essentialy get nothing done.
On a positive note it was nice to see Sam again and OMG has Jack gotten Puffy!!! Even with the Camera 10 feet away he was a puffer.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I think maybe I was one of the five fans that really enjoyed Voyager. I mean come on .. Seven of Nine? Hello!?


I Loved Voyager also. I liked DS9 even more because it was Dark and unpredictable.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HDG said:


> Oh my! Seven-of-Nine ... now there's an uplifting thought.


Kind of feel sorry for her. No matter what she does, we always recognize her as Seven of Nine. Kinda how _Captain Video_ killed his career. Without the body, of course. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> I Loved Voyager also. I liked DS9 even more because it was Dark and unpredictable.


And "Hawk" was in it. Yet another actor that had an unforgettable role and will be stuck with it. I saw him in the Atlanta airport one day and he is really impressive. Surrounded by a crowd of people and he stood out clearly.

He lives in NJ, next door to a guy I used to work with.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> I Felt the same way.
> The characters are a mess, it's hard to imagine that this group of crew members being able to do much with the ship other than argue. I also hated the fact that it took a whole two our episode to essentialy get nothing done.
> On a positive note it was nice to see Sam again and OMG has Jack gotten Puffy!!! Even with the Camera 10 feet away he was a puffer.


Sam will be back in _Sanctuary_ in a little while. I think she looks pretty odd with black hair.

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Wire Paladin said:


> That it tended to be dark and depressing. I watched about 3/4 of it and went to bed. I got bored as did my wife. While with one episode the characters haven't yet been fully developed, I would have no problems with some of the major characters in the first episode being shown to the airlock (the Sergeant and the main scientist come to mind).
> 
> While I liked BSG, I'm not sure if a dark, depressing Sci-fi show will survive in today's economic times. We get enough depressing situations in the daily news. Will people want it in their entertainment?
> 
> I don't think so. But I've been wrong before.


It's interesting to bring up the "dark and depressing" issue in the context of home entertainment. I tend to find the crime procedurals in the "dark and depressing" category because despite all the nifty CSI stuff and banter, they stil are about murder and mayhem. Yet they are the ratings leaders.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Wire Paladin said:


> While I liked BSG, I'm not sure if a dark, depressing Sci-fi show will survive in today's economic times. We get enough depressing situations in the daily news. Will people want it in their entertainment?


I think you hit the nail on the head 

In these times people want optimistic light hearted shows. They don't want people arguing all the time, constant disasters and confusion or a sense that nobody is leading them in the right direction. All of this plays out in real life and therefore the show offers no escape.

Let's hope they get it right soon or this will be the last stargate series.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

OK, they are starting the first exploration on a desert planet. (Dune? Let's hope there are no giant worms!)

I see three options:
1. They stay on the desert planet ala the original Stargate movie. Perhaps they use the flying camera to find a better place on that planet and trek (hmm, Desert Trek?) to it.

2. They all go to the planet and start looking for a better planet thru the star gate on the planet. This would give them lots of new worlds to explore in a short time frame.

3. They find something that lets them fix up the ship and ride along with the ship to look for another planet. I think this one is a long shot.

I'm betting on 2. Finding food and water would be tough for 1 and 3.

Anybody else have any other plots?


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> Yeah - I noticed his face was a bit ... puffy. Retirement must be good to him.


See the "Mcgruber" SNL spoofs on YouTube. He looks so old.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Jim Parker said:


> 3. They find something that lets them fix up the ship and ride along with the ship to look for another planet. I think this one is a long shot.


It may be a long shot, but I predict the "something" will sort of fix up the ship long enough to look for another planet.


Spoiler



Of course, I cheated as I've looked at the episode summaries available on tv.com which are spoilers, sort of.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

bonscott87 said:


> Wow was this bad. Horrible. And I'm a huge Stargate fan, have all of SG1 on DVD, loved Atlantis as well. This was just bad.


I must agree. I watched Star Trek: Voyager 2 times over. Loved it. SG-U feels like that so far. But much more steamy. Too steamy if you ask me. I loved Atlantis and SG-1 was the best. Even the promos spin it as a "Steamy and Sexy show". Like that's the real story. Just cut the gate crap and make a soft porn show out of it. If the entire show is going to be like the Series premiere was I'm gonna stop watching. I watch for the Science Fiction NOT the storage room romps!


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

rich584 said:


> And "Hawk" was in it. Yet another actor that had an unforgettable role and will be stuck with it. I saw him in the Atlanta airport one day and he is really impressive. Surrounded by a crowd of people and he stood out clearly.
> 
> He lives in NJ, next door to a guy I used to work with.
> 
> Rich


Who is Hawk??


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> Who is Hawk??


Hawk! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avery_Brooks


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

So far I was not impressed but many times the first few episodes of any series aren't that great. Plus I assume the series will be based more on a Planet of the week story line, which could be interesting. The guy playing the doctor is either a terrible actor or the character is incredibly sinister or mentally ill. Pretty much every scene with him annoyed me to no end. From my understanding 20 episodes have been ordered and most of them shot so I guess there will be a good chance at straightening things out before any plug is pulled on the series.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> The guy playing the doctor is either a terrible actor or the character is incredibly sinister or mentally ill. Pretty much every scene with him annoyed me to no end.


Yeah, I felt like Robert Carlyle was trying to be some kind of method actor. I like that in some roles - Vincent D'Onofrio in _L&O:CI_ comes to mind - but it doesn't feel right here so far. Then again, we don't know the character either. So maybe it'll come together.


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> The guy playing the doctor is either a terrible actor or the character is incredibly sinister or mentally ill. Pretty much every scene with him annoyed me to no end. From my understanding 20 episodes have been ordered and most of them shot so I guess there will be a good chance at straightening things out before any plug is pulled on the series.


While there was a lot of focus in the pilot on the doctor character and the gamer kid there wasn't on others.

However when checking the IMDB database I see that the pilot is in 3 parts and so far we only seen 2. This makes sense since the pilot ended without resolving their critical problem of life support on the ship.

Perhaps the third part will resolve some of the issues. However some of the characters like the Lou Diamond Philips and Ming-Na characters seemed to be nothing more than background.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

It was a pilot! All character development and setting up the story. Very few pilots are considered great episodes! I'll give it a few more weeks. Saying you hate it after the pilot sounds to me like you hated it before you even watched it. Sorry, but I won't take any opinions of how good it "is" based ojn this one episode.

As for predictions ... I think they will return to the ship and the ship will keep trying to fix itself for the entire first season. That is why they had that timer on the wall. They will not be able to change how long it stays in one place for a while making the drama of a limited amount of time at each planet a plot line. It also allows them to leave characters behind and have to find them later. So many things they can do with such a uncontrollable limitation!

Now ... the real question is who will be the arch enemy that is unstoppable until the second or third season when they meet a more powerful unstoppable arch villain!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> I think maybe I was one of the five fans that really enjoyed Voyager. I mean come on .. Seven of Nine? Hello!?


Well, there's no doubt that Jeri Ryan was easy on the eyes. But did you actually *like* Voyager or was it just a Jeri-Ryan-Delivery-Vehicle for you?


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

djlong said:


> Well, there's no doubt that Jeri Ryan was easy on the eyes. But did you actually *like* Voyager or was it just a Jeri-Ryan-Delivery-Vehicle for you?


Who DIDN'T like Jeri Ryan!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

djlong said:


> Well, there's no doubt that Jeri Ryan was easy on the eyes. But did you actually *like* Voyager or was it just a Jeri-Ryan-Delivery-Vehicle for you?


I liked Voyager, yes. I'm sure I will like SG:U as well.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> I liked Voyager, yes. I'm sure I will like SG:U as well.


So far I'm not liking SG-U. I also saw Voyager twice.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Assuming they find something on the desert planet that allows them to stay on the ship, any guesses as to whether it will be a technology or a plant based solution?

If it is tech, then there may be an advanced civilization (probably in ruins) on the planet. Or perhaps the advance scout ships that were sent out (there was a reference to them) brought along a pile of spare parts. All neatly labled of course. 

Maybe it will be a super fast growing plant that converts CO2 to O and tastes just like chicken. 

Anyway, the acting of the lead scientist leaves something to be desired, but it is the pilot and it is pretty common for the actors to take a few episodes to get into the characters. I'm willing to overlook those issues for a while.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I think we're supposed to not be in full sync with the lead scientist .. from that perspective, I think he's played his part perfectly.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

cdc101 said:


> Hawk! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avery_Brooks


Interesting, I never heard Avery called by that name.
He's doing a crap load of documentries, so I guess life is good for him.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

jkane said:


> It was a pilot! All character development and setting up the story. Very few pilots are considered great episodes! I'll give it a few more weeks. Saying you hate it after the pilot sounds to me like you hated it before you even watched it. Sorry, but I won't take any opinions of how good it "is" based ojn this one episode.
> 
> As for predictions ... I think they will return to the ship and the ship will keep trying to fix itself for the entire first season. That is why they had that timer on the wall. They will not be able to change how long it stays in one place for a while making the drama of a limited amount of time at each planet a plot line. It also allows them to leave characters behind and have to find them later. So many things they can do with such a uncontrollable limitation!
> 
> Now ... the real question is who will be the arch enemy that is unstoppable until the second or third season when they meet a more powerful unstoppable arch villain!


All of what your saying is the problem with the show! Been there done that, I am tired of them being out gunned at the start and then by season 3 being able to dispatch the enemy with great ease. The pilot is less than thrilling because it smacks of Atlantis, the ship has major structural problems, Atlantis had major structural problems, the ship is empty, Atlantis was empty. They are cutoff, Atlantis was cutoff.

It would have been so cool if they had gotten to the ship and found lots of cryo freezed ancients just waiting to be revived, maybe Ancients with a fresh perspective like they dont want to asend, they want to explore in human form, they like humans and want to learn more about the milkyway and what has happened since they have been gone. 
Who knows anything new, just not the same old same old.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> All of what your saying is the problem with the show! Been there done that, I am tired of them being out gunned at the start and then by season 3 being able to dispatch the enemy with great ease. The pilot is less than thrilling because it smacks of Atlantis, the ship has major structural problems, Atlantis had major structural problems, the ship is empty, Atlantis was empty. They are cutoff, Atlantis was cutoff.
> 
> It would have been so cool if they had gotten to the ship and found lots of cryo freezed ancients just waiting to be revived, maybe Ancients with a fresh perspective like they dont want to asend, they want to explore in human form, they like humans and want to learn more about the milkyway and what has happened since they have been gone.
> 
> Who knows anything new, just not the same old same old.


Well then, you're going to be really perturbed that the nemeses in later episodes of the first season are members of


Spoiler



The Lucian Alliance


.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks to me like we can stop worrying if they get off the Destiny or not. I believe they're in for some trying times on a long ride to destinations unknown. And I'm looking forward to the ride.
From the SyFy site About | Stargate Universe | Syfy


> In 1994, mankind discovered a network of Stargates that took them to the farthest reaches of the universe and unlocked some of history's greatest secrets. Since that time, they've carried us through travels to numerous planets and battles against relentless villains. They've brought to the surface the wonders of Atlantis and led us to conflict with the dreaded Wraith. Now, humanity is about to cross a new threshold with the activation of a new Stargate that links to incredible Ancient technology. Welcome to Stargate Universe.
> 
> A group of soldiers, scientists and civilians, fleeing an attack, find themselves stranded far from Earth on a mammoth Ancient ship known as the Destiny. They must live in the limbo of time and space, cling to the notion of hope, locked on an unknown course in search of home. Now the group's fates lie at the mercy of the ship as they face the challenges of meeting the most basic needs of food, water and air. Through the danger and adventures, some will be revealed as heroes, some will be shown as villains...and some won't make it out at all.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> Interesting, I never heard Avery called by that name.
> He's doing a crap load of documentries, so I guess life is good for him.


I don't think he'll ever be recognized for the great actor he could have been. Shame. Don't matter what he does, to me he'll never top his "Hawk" character.

Rich


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Well then, you're going to be really perturbed that the nemeses in later episodes of the first season are members of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.........................


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

olguy said:


> Looks to me like we can stop worrying if they get off the Destiny or not. I believe they're in for some trying times on a long ride to destinations unknown. And I'm looking forward to the ride.
> From the SyFy site About | Stargate Universe | Syfy


Dam this does not sound very exciting, but on the bright side for SlyFy it sounds like the episodes will be cheap too make


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> Dam this does not sound very exciting, but on the bright side for SlyFy it sounds like the episodes will be cheap too make


Sure it will be exciting. How many times will the exploration party run in to one eyed one horned flyin' purple people eaters? And variations of same? How many times will they come flying back through the gate only one or two seconds before it closes? How many will get left on a strange world inhabited by strange creatures because the strange creature grabbed their foot before they could get through the stargate? With all those worlds in all those universes just think of the possibilities man


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

olguy said:


> Sure it will be exciting. How many times will the exploration party run in to one eyed one horned flyin' purple people eaters? And variations of same? How many times will they come flying back through the gate only one or two seconds before it closes? How many will get left on a strange world inhabited by strange creatures because the strange creature grabbed their foot before they could get through the stargate? With all those worlds in all those universes just think of the possibilities man


Yeah I am just dying with Anticipation :nono2:
Kill me now


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

rich584 said:


> I don't think he'll ever be recognized for the great actor he could have been. Shame. Don't matter what he does, to me he'll never top his "Hawk" character.
> 
> Rich


AGREED


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Many crime procedurals follow the same pattern in telling a story: crime is committed, crime is covered up, wrong person is accused, search for clues commences, shocking twist is revealed, guilty party is eventually discovered.

So what?

For me it's about how the story is told and whether the characters are compelling, or at least interesting.

I find SG-U fits the bill for me.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Many crime procedurals follow the same pattern in telling a story: crime is committed, crime is covered up, wrong person is accused, search for clues commences, shocking twist is revealed, guilty party is eventually discovered.
> 
> So what?
> 
> ...


Me too. I hope there's another nearly two million viewers who agree.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

+3


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Many crime procedurals follow the same pattern in telling a story: crime is committed, crime is covered up, wrong person is accused, search for clues commences, shocking twist is revealed, guilty party is eventually discovered.
> 
> So what?
> 
> ...


Drew you are one "The cup is half Full" type guy 
Sorry but I want a lot more than that. Anything that's more of the same just turns me off. It's like the old Trek stories, they had about a Dozen scripts that they used in each and every series and these then get used in every other sci-fi show. Like the Ground Hog Day script, The imposter crew member script. the Trojan horse script, the list goes on and on.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> Drew you are one "The cup is half Full" type guy
> Sorry but I want a lot more than that. Anything that's more of the same just turns me off. It's like the old Trek stories, they had about a Dozen scripts that they used in each and every series and these then get used in every other sci-fi show. Like the Ground Hog Day script, The imposter crew member script. the Trojan horse script, the list goes on and on.


Ah, kill me now .. I've seen everything there is to see.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> Drew you are one "The cup is half Full" type guy


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

I was very happy with episode 1 of SG:U. I'm already interested in the characters and want to find out more about them. It's sorta like they took the Atlantis concept and did it correct. My problem with Atlantis (and Voyager) was they tried to still be the old series, but couldn't quite do it. It seems they've really tried to separate this series as its own entity. We'll see how it pans out, but I'm watching (er... recording... they should count views within a week for ratings....) tomorrow night.


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> Drew you are one "The cup is half Full" type guy
> Sorry but I want a lot more than that. Anything that's more of the same just turns me off. It's like the old Trek stories, they had about a Dozen scripts that they used in each and every series and these then get used in every other sci-fi show. Like the Ground Hog Day script, The imposter crew member script. the Trojan horse script, the list goes on and on.


Didn't Isaac Asimov once say that there are no new stories, just old stories redone with new ideas? Something like that.

My wife and I really enjoyed SGU and found that it reminded us of the pilot episode of an old 70's series called The Starlost. Only this time, we hope it is done better, and it most likely will.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Ah, kill me now .. I've seen everything there is to see.


Thats what made Babylon 5 so great, it had almost none of those rehashed scripts.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

After watching tonight's episode I'm getting extremely bored. Something better happen on this series soon.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well the episode plot was a bit boring, but we learned about the characters a little more and we already have some out in nowhere, and what or who was that flying off the ship at the end scene?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I think maybe I was one of the five fans that really enjoyed Voyager. I mean come on .. Seven of Nine? Hello!?


She made that show...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Doug Brott said:


> I liked Voyager, yes.


Me too. I think Voyager got a bad wrap. There were some very good episodes. It ran for 7 seasons so it didn't suck that bad.


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Well the episode plot was a bit boring, but we learned about the characters a little more and we already have some out in nowhere, and what or who was that flying off the ship at the end scene?


I actually thought that tonight's episode was better than the previous week. The characters are getting more developed. The scientist is still a secondary role that I dislike. Perhaps he's this series version of the Dr. Smith from Lost in Space. No one likes him. The Lt character seems to be growing in responsibility. I would have liked to see what happens to the two that gated elsewhere. I figure they're dead or perhaps will result in other aliens pursuing the ship.

The spacecraft detaching from their ship at the end? Another reason to watch the coming episodes.

Overall, not as bad as the first week.


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

guess this ep was ok. I resist because of atlantis, sure get me hooked in good, then cancel the series in hopes I buy the movie. I can't stop thinking this is their business plan.

off topic'ish, 7of9 was in the last leverage episode, and will return with the series in January for anyone whom needs their fix.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Well the episode plot was a bit boring, but we learned about the characters a little more and we already have some out in nowhere, and what or who was that flying off the ship at the end scene?


Perhaps the ship flying off at the end will somehow go and scoop up the folks that got left behind.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Perhaps the ship flying off at the end will somehow go and scoop up the folks that got left behind.


I was disappointed about how singular this episode was. There didn't seem to be much of anything else happening for the 12 hours they were on the planet.

I know they were low on clean air, but no one found a mysterious doohickey that does something useful?

I know its one of the first episodes, but if they want to suck me in go with a couple or 3-4 2 hour episodes to get the baseline going.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Episode #3 was a continuation of the Pilot. Next week should get into a more normal flow. I keep wondering how they are going to deal with a lack of things like surgical supplies, water, food, computers, etc. Clearly some of these provisions will be coming to light as other parts of the ship open up to the castaways.


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Episode #3 was a continuation of the Pilot. Next week should get into a more normal flow. I keep wondering how they are going to deal with a lack of things like surgical supplies, water, food, computers, etc. Clearly some of these provisions will be coming to light as other parts of the ship open up to the castaways.


Or else they'll find a Star Trek replicator device to make food/water/supplies.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Me too. I think Voyager got a bad wrap. There were some very good episodes. It ran for 7 seasons so it didn't suck that bad.


This is a stellar example of just how hard it is to talk about something where opinions can be so subjective. I know there are people who liked Voyager, and I have to say I *loved* the premise. But they started to lose me even during the pilot, which I enjoyed.

I mean, you had a spacefaring race that had warp drive but lacked WATER? I mean, anyone who thinks for a minute knows you can scoop up interstellar hydrogen (the most abundant element in the universe) and combine it with the oxygen that was CLEARLY on all those inhabited planets and, presto, you have water. You have a SUPERB setup in a show where not everyone gets along because of the whole Fed/Maquis thing. By the third or fourth episode, that was completely forgotten. You have a race that mathematically cannot survive (it takes two to produce one and they can never reproduce more than one - cuts your population in half every generation). Etc, etc...

HOWEVER - to some people, these things don't matter. They're looking for other things in a show - or at least those other things are more important. The most obvious case is 7-of-9. And while that might be a little base, it was just the most flagrant example I could think of. Some might be more interested in the relationship between the captain and first officer. Others might just be SFX nuts. It's all relative.

I'm going to give SGU a chance - though I haven't seen the rest of the pilot yet.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Last night my wife said "I'm trying to like this show." I think that means it has certain possibilities that could result in a good, long-running series but they need to have made the next two episodes as "plot pattern setters" while further developing the characters. And I hope they do move a little faster. Last night needed some tighter editing with less "endless desert" time and more "back at the ranch" time or something.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

djlong said:


> I mean, you had a spacefaring race that had warp drive but lacked WATER? I mean, anyone who thinks for a minute knows you can scoop up interstellar hydrogen (the most abundant element in the universe) and combine it with the oxygen that was CLEARLY on all those inhabited planets and, presto, you have water. You have a SUPERB setup in a show where not everyone gets along because of the whole Fed/Maquis thing. By the third or fourth episode, that was completely forgotten. You have a race that mathematically cannot survive (it takes two to produce one and they can never reproduce more than one - cuts your population in half every generation). Etc, etc...


We can go on all day about this stuff. What about sound in space? Ships don't make banking turns, etc. etc.... You can pretty much rip any show (or movie) apart, especially Star Wars.

The point is that Voyager was good for some people because:

1 - It was part of the Star Trek universe
2 - Character interaction was interesting in some cases.
3 - Production value was good (decent special effects, music, etc.)
4 - There was interesting Sci-Fi (Time travel, alternate universes etc.)
5 - The story arc was competed with their return to Earth.

So far with SG-U, I can't figure out what kind of show it wants to be. If it's going to be mainly character driven with no interesting sci-fi aspects, I won't be watching long . If I wanted to watch drama driven shows, I'll watch General Hospital.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

phrelin said:


> And I hope they do move a little faster. Last night needed some tighter editing with less "endless desert" time and more "back at the ranch" time or something.


I agree. Directors do this all the time when they want to fill a 45 minute show length with only 30 minutes of material. A few directors on the running commentaries of the SG-1 DVD's actually admit doing this.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I ended up skipping over the "emotional" BS in a few spots. I'd rather see them stumbling around in sand than the senators wife trying to cry and drink for 2 minutes talking about nothing.

Maybe I wasn't paying enough attention but when they activated the ancient communication devices I was totally lost for about a minute. At first it looked like a flashback but then you realized it was real time. I admit I bailed on Atlantis after a season or two and missed some of the middle seasons of SG1 so maybe they would have made more sense to me if I saw every past episode. I understand the theory behind them but the way the scenes were cut I couldn't tell what was really going on until they talked to Oneil. I also assumed the annoying doctor lied about talking to him in episode 1 and they glossed over it in the last episode, there was a chance to say he had or hadn't, maybe Oneil didn't mention it to keep from having any more problems.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I ended up skipping over the "emotional" BS in a few spots. I'd rather see them stumbling around in sand than the senators wife trying to cry and drink for 2 minutes talking about nothing.


That didn't sell very well to me either. The scenes could have been used to more effectively give us insight into the Chloe Armstrong character if they had any more insight when they did this episode. Even so, the writing was weak.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll give this series a while to find itself, but certainly next week's episode should give us a better glimpse of what they want to be. Season 1 is likely going to be about fixing stuff, I imagine the season finale will find them up the creek without a paddle and all of a sudden they'll open up a section of the ship with fighter pods or some super weapon which they'll use in episode #1 next season ..


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

simulated said:


> guess this ep was ok. I resist because of atlantis, sure get me hooked in good, then cancel the series *in hopes I buy the movie. *I can't stop thinking this is their business plan.


An Atlantis movie? Or something else?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

woj027 said:


> I was disappointed about how singular this episode was. There didn't seem to be much of anything else happening for the 12 hours they were on the planet.
> 
> I know they were low on clean air, but no one found a mysterious doohickey that does something useful?
> 
> I know its one of the first episodes, but if they want to suck me in go with a couple or 3-4 2 hour episodes to get the baseline going.


I agree somewhat ... it would have been nice to have a few more stories told than just the search for special sand and using the communication stones to swap bodies and provide updates. It seems that some of the 12 hours was spent cleaning the clogged filters, because they showed some vignettes about this, and they showed a lot of scenes with the citizens just slouching, I presume preserving their strength to not use up air....


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I ended up skipping over the "emotional" BS in a few spots. I'd rather see them stumbling around in sand than the senators wife trying to cry and drink for 2 minutes talking about nothing.
> 
> Maybe I wasn't paying enough attention but when they activated the ancient communication devices I was totally lost for about a minute. At first it looked like a flashback but then you realized it was real time. I admit I bailed on Atlantis after a season or two and missed some of the middle seasons of SG1 so maybe they would have made more sense to me if I saw every past episode. I understand the theory behind them but the way the scenes were cut I couldn't tell what was really going on until they talked to Oneil. I also assumed the annoying doctor lied about talking to him in episode 1 and they glossed over it in the last episode, there was a chance to say he had or hadn't, maybe Oneil didn't mention it to keep from having any more problems.


It was revealed in the latest episode (the 3rd hour of the pilot) that Rush did talk to O'Neill and apprise him of the current situation, and that's why Telford was just sitting there waiting - it was his project and he wanted to be the one to make contact if another opportunity arose.

I'll be honest and admit that I like the scenes that you call "emotional BS", as they fill in the characters background and give them weight. We learned that the Lieutenant (who in my head I keep calling Lieutenant Dan, from Forrest Gump - no idea why, but that's what I think when I see him) lost his parents when he was age 4, he was raised by a priest, he was preparing to be a priest, got a 16 year old pregnant and abandoned his calling, and the priest who raised him died from abuse of alcohol. That's a lot of baggage ... and for sure it will mean something in future episodes.

I hope to learn more about these people, as when I know them better, I'm more invested in them and therefore in the series. I like that connection ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

And now on a totally different note, I didn't see any discussion about the swirling sand. Sentient?


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> And now on a totally different note, I didn't see any discussion about the swirling sand. Sentient?


As soon as I saw it, that's what I said. The sand is sentient. Then I knew I was completely a geek and was happy.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> it would have been nice to have a few more stories told than just the search for special sand and using the communication stones to swap bodies and provide updates.


While I don't necessarily want him on the show, why didn't they gate Rodney back from Atlantis and have him use the communication stones and check out the ancient ship? Isn't he the best equipped of all SG personnel to find out what's wrong with the ship and help fix it (at least SG:A would make use think that)?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> And now on a totally different note, I didn't see any discussion about the swirling sand. Sentient?


There is no question in my mind the swirling sand was sentient, I just wonder how that will play into future episodes? I have a hard time believing the producers would build that up and then just leave it on the planet.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

redfiver said:


> While I don't necessarily want him on the show, why didn't they gate Rodney back from Atlantis and have him use the communication stones and check out the ancient ship? Isn't he the best equipped of all SG personnel to find out what's wrong with the ship and help fix it (at least SG:A would make use think that)?


That brings up an excellent point regarding the use of the communication stones - they are going to have to come up with some "prohibition" on using them, or this could be a major oversight if they are not used when really needed. For example, there is no experienced medical doctor on board the Destiny, only a "medic". If someone falls ill and needs experienced care or surgery, why not just use the stones and swap in that experienced care, and do the same with a linguist when meeting a new race, or a botanist when finding new plants, etc.? What exactly are the limitations on using the stones? Should there be any?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

longrider said:


> There is no question in my mind the swirling sand was sentient, I just wonder how that will play into future episodes? I have a hard time believing the producers would build that up and then just leave it on the planet.


I thought that as well, but the only way it will play into the story is if any of the sentient beings are trapped in the CO2 scrubbers, I guess, as they are likely never to return to that planet since they seem to be on a one way course!


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

My guess is that the "sand" was an ascended ancient who is helping them out in their own subtle way.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

redfiver said:


> As soon as I saw it, that's what I said. The sand is sentient. Then I knew I was completely a geek and was happy.


Ditto. Like the sentient crystal on the SG-1 episode.


----------



## Tomar (Jun 2, 2007)

What happened to the 2 people who dialed the locked address? Seems strange that they would leave that storyline without a resolution.

Are there going to be an aliens in this series or just them wondering thru space alone?


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Whew was that one boring episode. I am not very excited about where all of this is going, next week is the power crisis whooo looking forward 

As for the teleport Crystals, I had the same idea, why not send Carter, Rodney and two doctors over so they can at least get medical help and figure out what the ship is doing and how to fix it.

Now the little critter ship that flew off the mothership at the End, please dont tell me this is going to be the introduction of some sort of new villian.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Tomar said:


> What happened to the 2 people who dialed the locked address? Seems strange that they would leave that storyline without a resolution.
> 
> Are there going to be an aliens in this series or just them wondering thru space alone?


There are Aliens, and those two crew members will be found again, they have the addresses, maybe they can get there on the next stop.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> There are Aliens, and those two crew members will be found again, they have the addresses, maybe they can get there on the next stop.


I think that's what the little critter ship is for ...


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> An Atlantis movie? Or something else?


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1288405/


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

simulated said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1288405/


Interesting, I guess they are going to wrap up the whole Wraith thing.
Most likely they will go down the Antidote story line with Tod again and get them eating regular food.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

olguy said:


> Sure it will be exciting. How many times will the exploration party run in to one eyed one horned flyin' purple people eaters? And variations of same? *How many times will they come flying back through the gate only one or two seconds before it closes?* How many will get left on a strange world inhabited by strange creatures because the strange creature grabbed their foot before they could get through the stargate? With all those worlds in all those universes just think of the possibilities man


Wow, was I prescient or what :lol: Admittedly the ones left weren't grabbed by a one eyed one horned flyin' purple people eater but the ones who returned only had seconds.

And I'm thinking that's not a critter ship. The Destiny is fully automated, right? And the Ancients were supposed to gate aboard, right? I think the little ship is an automated lifeboat. I'm kinda 1 1/2 for 2 now so what do you think?


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

That little ship that left the Destiny may be because the Destiny noticed that two members of the away team went to another planet and it's sending the ship to return them to the Destiny.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

I think its a critter. I saw one of those long adverts months ago and it showed some sort of creature on board the ship and it was being blown up in an explosion.
Who knows!


----------

